# What happened...



## Erniedytn (Feb 29, 2008)

To the "forum jump" mcgillicutty that used to be at the bottom right corner of every page...


----------



## closet.cult (Feb 29, 2008)

WORD!!! i need that thing too.

MODS!!!


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 1, 2008)

*TAP TAP* Is this thing on?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

i don't understand.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 1, 2008)

Down in the bottom right corner of "My Rollitup" or at the bottom of each thread there was a "Forum Jump" drop down list. You could click the drop down and go to wherever you wanted from there. I would post a screenshot of it, but it's gone!!!!!!


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 1, 2008)

Here's one from another forum....circled in white...bottom right......


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 2, 2008)

Soooooooooooo........anyone?


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 3, 2008)

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Everready (Mar 3, 2008)

It isn't there. See I have the answer to all of your questions!
But it would be nice to have...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)

mine is there...


----------



## shamegame (Mar 3, 2008)

I smell a deep,dark conspiracy.

I WANT MY DROPDOWN FORUM JUMP PLUGIN THINGY BACK PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## psyclone (Mar 4, 2008)

How are we meant to access forums without this button? Yes, mine is also missing.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 4, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> To the "forum jump" mcgillicutty that used to be at the bottom right corner of every page...


 i have been missing mine too. made finding threads easy sometimes.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 4, 2008)

I never used it I always used the tabs ontop of the pages


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 5, 2008)

So there are numerous people with this problem, but no answer from the Mods or Admins. Whay am I paying for an elite membership again......


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 6, 2008)

This is bullshit...I'm starting to get pissed.


----------



## 96COBRA (Mar 8, 2008)

looks like you have to use the quick links tab on the tool bar next to the log out option.


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 8, 2008)

took me a second to realize what ya'll were even talking about... i've never used that thing...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 8, 2008)

i have No control over how this site operates. i'm sorry.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 9, 2008)

It's cool Fdd, but where the fuck is Rollitup? I even PM'd him with the link to this thread.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm still waiting.......


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 10, 2008)

maybe the post is invisible!!


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 11, 2008)

OK so I am a memeber of another forum that uses this same software. The "Forum Jump" box dissapeared over there as well. I inquired and was promptly responded to by one of the admins with this:



> damn...i was wondering if anyone would notice that....the admin panel said to disable the quick jump to improve "speed" so i tried it.....lol
> 
> you busted me,
> i'll put it back....DAMN......lol


Can we please turn it back on now?


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 11, 2008)

The forum jump menu ads another 2 queries to the database for every user, therefore if we have 740 users online at one time that makes an extra 1480 queries per second. I used to use the forum jump menu as well but for the sake of speed I had to remove it.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you Rollitup; that's all I wanted was an answer.


----------

